# Gateway P-7811FX Thread



## Emmanuel

*P-7811FX Thread*










Official website: http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529668123.php

Drivers available here now: http://support.gateway.com/support/d...sta%20(32-bit)

The P-7811FX is the new generation of the Gateway FX laptops. This laptop is one of the first to adopt Montevina which translates into DDR3 and a newer kind of CPUs including Quad-Cores in the future! I own the P-7811FX and my old P-6860FX is still seating right next to me, here are my impressions.

The very good

Once again Gateway hits hard, you can now get 4GB of 800MHz DDR3 (I didn't try DDR3 1333 yet) and a nice WUXGA LCD for just $100 more, not to mention that Gateway replaced the old 5400RPM scorpio with a nice 200GB 7200RPM Seagate Momentus. The 9800m GTS itself is better than the old 8800m GTS as it bumped the Core and Shaders up to 600MHz and 1500MHz respectively, that overclock could be achieved easily with the 8800m GTS except for the last batch of the 6860FX. Lately, it seems as if the 6860FX had been affected by a batch of bad cards (working but bad for overclockers) since the last 4 6860FX that I tried would blackout when playing games while overclocked with any given drivers (I tried them all from 175.xx to 177.xx), also the 8800m GTS had Powermizer issues with many of the drivers. Also the laptop doesn't come with something as crappy as a T5500, it's actually a mid/high end CPU (P8400) they gave us this time.
*RAID is now supported with the latest BIOS update 9c.08.00*

The not so good

As of today, Gateway doesn't put up any drivers on their website for that laptop, I spent my whole afternoon getting everything to work properly and for your convenience, I made a zip file (link at the end of the thread) with every drivers that Windows Update won't give you! But what's not so good about the laptop is that the 6860FX had a nice 4965AGN wireless card while this one uses a cheap Pro Wireless 5100. Also, I couldn't care less for that but something that might annoy many users is the loss of Bluetooth support, that's right, no more bluetooth unless you find yourself a bluetooth internal/external adapter.

The VERY BAD

The most shocking difference between the 7811FX and 6860FX is that's is missing something, something very important:









No really... what is really annoying for now is that if you go with Montevina, there is no going back, Montevina laptops aren't compatible with Santa Rosa CPUs, they have the same physical specs and will fit but they are incompatible with the chipset due to the package type. So in other words, if you planned on taking your X9000 on the journey with you, well you can kiss it goodbye because it will be useless, same goes for the good old T9300 etc... Of course Gateway didn't leave us this time with such a crappy CPU as they did with the 6860FX so it's not all that bad.

So if you are in the market of a new laptop and was considering the 6860FX, you might want to consider the 7811FX for $100 more. If you already own a 6860FX and you're one of these lucky guys who can overclock their 8800m GTS, then I'm sure there's no point for you to go with the 7811FX except the day the quad-cores come out.

As I said earlier, I attached a driver zip file, extract it so it breaks properly into folders and that everything is uncompressed prior to being executed. I put the 177.41 driver since it's one of the drivers that give best performance, feel free to change it, what will interrest you the most in this anyways are the chipset drivers. Download the zip at the end of the thread.

*3D Mark06 scores*

Something that overweights many cons is the 9800m GTS. It is by far something else than a rebranded 8800m GTS, I was able to achieve pretty decent overclocks, but before we start, here is the stock score for the laptop with a well defragmented HDD:










I was much more lucky with overclocking the 9800m GTS than I was with the 8800m GTS, as I said earlier I must have had all my latest 6860FX from a bad batch because the computer would lockup and blackout during tests, and with ridiculously low overclocks I would get a Device Lost error in 3DMark when starting tests etc...

*So here is the overclock that I will keep 24/7 as long as nothing crashes:*










*And this is the 3DMark score:*










So with these pretty decent overclocks, we gained 842 extra points, now all we need to break the 10k barrier is to get better CPUs when they come out because obviously, my old 3GHz X9000 ran circles around this P8400.

*And now with a T9600:*









As you can see, we gained 900 points when switching from a P8400 to a T9600 and this kind of upgrade is really worth it because I'm sure that the P8400 was a bottleneck for the 9800m GTS, at least when overclocked.

*World in Conflict benchmarking*

Here are the benchmarks for World in Conflict, 1920*1200, every settings maxed out except for Anti Aliasing and Anisotropic Filtering both set at 4x. Here are the results:









Note that 18 average FPS is completly playable because FPS go down to 9 only when you zoom in a nuke, however 14 average FPS is often annoying to play at.

*Afterthoughts*

I do not regret having purchased the 7811FX because even though I lose RAID which was the only thing that I liked about the 6860FX better, I gain many things. First of all, something that I was never able to resolve were BSODs at startup, (IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL and many more), all BSODs were related to memory, but the memory on all the 6860FX that I tried were passing 24H of Memtest without a single error, so there was something wrong with the chipset drivers even though I had the last ones. This problem might not be affecting all 6860FX owners, but it damn affected me. These BSODs never corrupted anything but they were just annoying to see and they delayed boot time. Also, I had upgraded a few 6860FX with WUXGA displays but not mine, those LCDs cost more than $250 and when I saw that for only $100 more, I would get the WUXGA, plus DDR3 and a new graphic card, I dropped my plan of sticking with the 6860FX and upgrading its display. I now have the laptop working as it's supposed to, I managed to get everything working and finding all drivers, cannot be happier. Now regarding the drivers attached, I had to break up the whole thing because I would receive some kind of uploading errror even the zip was under 100MB, the only thing that I didn't include is the 177.41 driver which is among the best drivers, you can get it here, the modded inf required for the driver to install on this GPU is available for download on the same page.

*EDIT*

I just discovered that 750/950/1650 was unstable as the driver crashed (and succesfully recovered) after playing 15 minutes of Crysis, so I dropped the clock down to 730MHz and not only didn't I experience any crash yet, but also my 3DMark score went from 9167 to 9174, you know how unstable overclocks can sometime have a negative effect on your score...

*Unsolved problems*

There is one problem that I cannot solve currently, it's related to sound, the audio works with the normal speakers thanks to the generic HD Audio Vista driver, however plugging in headphones doesn't work, the sound keeps on coming out of the speakers, currently trying to find the official manufacturer's drivers. A little temporal workaround is to set headphones as "default device" in sound options so when you plug in headphones, it auto switches from speakers to headphones, however if you are listening to something on speakers, if you plug in your headphones, the application will continue to provide sound through the speakers until restarted, so it's a little annoying.


----------



## umopp

very nice i just got one of these laptops and will do the driver thing when i have the time, one question though, that missing button? what does it do? i really dont get it.

oh yeah i dont know if its just me but i dont see the drivers you said you attached.


----------



## stanrc

Nice, I just picked up a 6864, the 15 in model.

Mine has the media buttons across the top (and the extra button on the left) but I don't think mine light up.


----------



## Emmanuel

Hey, I'll put up the zip file soon, it didn't work yesterday night. For now I'm OCing my 9800m GTS, I'll post results soon, for now I'm on pretty high OCs, wait up!

Oh and lol, the missing button just started Windows Media Center, just like the Music Button, just like the DVD button lol unless you reassign them through the registry.


----------



## umopp

gotcha, im looking forward to having fun with this thing :]


----------



## Emmanuel

Uploaded drivers, 3Dmark results etc... We'll keep this thread living as we find new tips/tricks and as new CPUs come out! Can't wait!


----------



## umopp

Well I did the Vista Experience Index

and it got these scores with no overclock, new drivers, etc.

Processor - 5.2

Ram - 5.9

Graphics - 5.9

Gaming Graphics - 5.9

Hard Drive - 5.4

btw Emmanuel you have tested and used all of those drivers yourself right?


----------



## Emmanuel

Those are the drivers that I am running on my laptop since two days and I didn't have a single problem. Those are all the drivers that Windows Update won't give you. Yeah obviously you can't score higher than 5.9 so even if I overclocked my video card like crazy, it won't go over a 5.9 rating.


----------



## stanrc

Do you know if those drivers are compatible with the 6864?


----------



## Emmanuel

Only the chipset driver, the Intel Matrix Storage Manager and the webcam driver. The Chipset driver is a big .exe that analyzes your chipset and installs the corresponding drivers, I used the same chipset installer on my old PM965 6860FX (same chipset as yours) than I did on this PM45 7811FX.


----------



## stanrc

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Emmanuel

I put WIC benchmarks up! I'll make more benchmarks when I have time and also the day I change the stock CPU! Great laptop so far, much better than the 6860FX IMO!


----------



## umopp

kinda dumb question but does the 7811 have a slot for those add on cards?


----------



## fork

I bought one last night from best buy, on sale for 1249.99 with a free game. I haven't done much with it but it seems fine. This is my first vista computer so I hope it doesn't drive me crazy. Best Buy tried to charge me $30 to remove the BS software that comes on it and "optimize windows settings." I told them to pound sand. Does anyone know what they actually do to "optimize windows"


----------



## XNachoX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fork* 
I bought one last night from best buy, on sale for 1249.99 with a free game. I haven't done much with it but it seems fine. This is my first vista computer so I hope it doesn't drive me crazy. Best Buy tried to charge me $30 to remove the BS software that comes on it and "optimize windows settings." I told them to pound sand. Does anyone know what they actually do to "optimize windows"

They don't do jack. I had an old roomate who worked in the Geek Squad. Never ever buy: A) Their extended warranty, and B) their computer setup service.

They rely on things like that to turn a profit off of noobs.


----------



## shiarua

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XNachoX* 
They don't do jack. I had an old roomate who worked in the Geek Squad. Never ever buy: A) Their extended warranty, and B) their computer setup service.

They rely on things like that to turn a profit off of noobs.

You and your roommate are dumb.

First of all, the extended warranty is well worth it. Manufacturers do not expect their product to function after a year of use, thus they only offer a 1 year manufacturer warranty. With the extended warranty, if anything were to go wrong with the hardware after that year, you are still covered. I have seen a lot of computers come through Geek Squad where computers have experienced hardware failure a month or so out of warranty, and we cannot do anything about it. If you also bought the accidental coverage, you are covered for dropping or spilling liquid on your computer. Additionally, if your computer has more than 3 hardware repairs, you are eligible for a no lemon review, in which case the computer will be _replaced_. Can you imagine 3 years down the road and you are on your 4th hardware repair, and they deem the computer a lemon? You would then get a new computer around the purchase price of your original purchase. In this case, that's $1200-$1500 worth for the $250-$350 you decided to spend in the first place.

Again, I will give the car mechanic analogy. You wouldnt take your car to a mechanic if you knew how to do the work yourself. Just like you wouldn't take your computer to a computer repair shop if you knew how to fix it yourself. The general consumer is not that smart. They are not experienced with computers and they do not know how to remove bloatware or disable startup programs. A lot of them are intimidated to install software, such as antivirus and antispyware software. If you don't want the service, and feel you can do it yourself, then do it yourself and shut the **** up. Don't complain that we offer the service to those who don't know how to do it or just simply don't want to do it. The service is also there so that people can take their computers home and be ready to go with their computer out of the box.

And we do a lot on the system optimization. There are a lot of registry tweaks that occur when we do the optimization, we install updates (which can take a while depending on how many updates there are), and we remove startup programs and other bloatware.


----------



## DerkaDerka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XNachoX* 
They don't do jack. I had an old roomate who worked in the Geek Squad. Never ever buy: A) Their extended warranty, and B) their computer setup service.

They rely on things like that to turn a profit off of noobs.

I bought the extended warranty because I know something will have to go wrong over the course of me owning this laptop. When the time does come, I'll be covered. I rather just pay up and be safe instead of getting screwed over when I'm a day over the warranty and my laptop craps out on me.


----------



## Emmanuel

Ya I didn't purchase any warranty, hopefully it will work well for some time.


----------



## fork

Is there any way to monitor temps on this from the factory or do I have to use other software. It hung once while playing crysis last night.


----------



## shiarua

Use a program like Everest to monitor cpu/gpu temps


----------



## Emmanuel

Use Realtemp for the CPU and GPU-z for the GPU, those are both really small yet extremely accurate programs.

ADDED RESULTS WITH THE T9600!


----------



## fork

So this thing seems to be acting a little goofy. Many times the fan will kick on to high when the computer is sitting idle on a desk with nothing running. Is this normal, I don't think it is. Also it hangs every time I try and play crysis, it can go any where from 2 minutes playing, to about 20, but it hasn't made it longer than that without freezing up. Shoudl I try and update certain drivers?


----------



## umopp

Idk my computer does the fan thing and it hasn't seemed to affect my computer to my knowledge, as for the driver question I would just download the drivers that Emannuel posted.

Here is my question, how do I take the webcam off of startup so it only turns on when I want to use it


----------



## litho

Does anyone know when the quads will be released for the or how much they will cost ?


----------



## Gorean

Hi everyone, FIRST AND FOREMOST! YOU GUYS ROCK! thank you so much for these drivers... what i did is instal xp pro 64... well.... that didn't work out so well as i couldn't find drivers for it, so i went back to vista 64... all the drivers worked, with the exception of the intel matrix storage controller, it tells me that my computer does not meet the minimum system requirements...

now when i installed xp , i switched somethign in my bios, the hard drive thing to ide ... from what, i can not remember... but my question is, why am i getting that error on that controller, yet i do not see any other posts on this as if it worked for everyone else, except me??

Thank you very much for reviewing this post, and the replys... like i said, you guys rock! i am sooooooooo glad to find these drivers, if you get anything out of this post, please please understand my gratitude for posting them out there for me regardless of the matrix thing... Thank you all kindly, and hopefully you can help me resolve this delima i am having with this controller driver...

Thank you again! YOU GUYS ROCK!


----------



## Gorean

one more quick thing, did we ever get that sound problem figured out?? I can get it to work with the headset, but the mic on the headset, well that isn't working at all.... I did get that other problem figured out already as well... I just had to follow the windows fix... so now the only problem i am having is getting my headset to work properly..... Anyone get this figured out yet ???


----------



## Gorean

MY LAST POST! i found this late late late.. as you can see ia m pretty persistent but this does have all the drivers, and it also has the sound deal ... so let me make this post searchable for others as follows... p-7811FX drivers ALL NEEDED here ....

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=287180

Now i am not sure if this is ''legal'' to post a link like that here.. i hope it is, if not, just delete my posts..... have a good one , i hope this helps! REP ME TOO! i did a lot of work to find these! ;-D


----------



## benfica101

thats pretty good for a laptop, 10k 3dmark06


----------



## Swifterzor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shiarua* 
You and your roommate are dumb.

First of all, the extended warranty is well worth it. Manufacturers do not expect their product to function after a year of use, thus they only offer a 1 year manufacturer warranty. With the extended warranty, if anything were to go wrong with the hardware after that year, you are still covered. I have seen a lot of computers come through Geek Squad where computers have experienced hardware failure a month or so out of warranty, and we cannot do anything about it. If you also bought the accidental coverage, you are covered for dropping or spilling liquid on your computer. Additionally, if your computer has more than 3 hardware repairs, you are eligible for a no lemon review, in which case the computer will be _replaced_. Can you imagine 3 years down the road and you are on your 4th hardware repair, and they deem the computer a lemon? You would then get a new computer around the purchase price of your original purchase. In this case, that's $1200-$1500 worth for the $250-$350 you decided to spend in the first place.

Again, I will give the car mechanic analogy. You wouldnt take your car to a mechanic if you knew how to do the work yourself. Just like you wouldn't take your computer to a computer repair shop if you knew how to fix it yourself. The general consumer is not that smart. They are not experienced with computers and they do not know how to remove bloatware or disable startup programs. A lot of them are intimidated to install software, such as antivirus and antispyware software. If you don't want the service, and feel you can do it yourself, then do it yourself and shut the **** up. Don't complain that we offer the service to those who don't know how to do it or just simply don't want to do it. The service is also there so that people can take their computers home and be ready to go with their computer out of the box.

And we do a lot on the system optimization. There are a lot of registry tweaks that occur when we do the optimization, we install updates (which can take a while depending on how many updates there are), and we remove startup programs and other bloatware.

You just said the Best Buy warranty salesman pitch word for word. I've heard that SOOOO many times, only at Best Buy. I know you work there, but last time I checked..if you need a replacement years down the road, they give you some piece of crap that "has around the same specs".


----------



## stanrc

I bought the BB warranty on my last cell phone I bought there. When it broke a year later (still within warranty) I took it back to get it replaced and they didn't have that model anymore so they just gave me credit for the amount I had spent on the phone to begin with. You can't beat that.


----------



## fork

So this thing keeps locking up any time I play crysis. It locked up the first time I ran 3d mark 06, then made it throught the second time. The GPU temp read from everest was up to 92 in crysis and 83 during 3d mark is this ok or is it too high. I may take this thing back. I'm not sure if I got a bad one or if these are just junk. I think I'm going to install oblivion and crank it up to see if it gets hot and shuts down from that. This is disappointing, I don't think there are any other laptops in this price range with these specs.


----------



## thriler

You wrote a nice post about GPU, but is there anything what to do with CPU? Because It looks like the slowest part of the computer.


----------



## Emmanuel

Well the stock CPU isn't the fastest of all CPUs, however you'll get a few extra FPS in some games with a better CPU. I'll put up a benchmark score such as Super Pi when I'll have time








As for the GPU problem, I suggest trying the drivers that I posted and also 93c is still way too hot, mobile chips will wear out very fast at those kind of temps.


----------



## fork

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Well the stock CPU isn't the fastest of all CPUs, however you'll get a few extra FPS in some games with a better CPU. I'll put up a benchmark score such as Super Pi when I'll have time








As for the GPU problem, I suggest trying the drivers that I posted and also 93c is still way too hot, mobile chips will wear out very fast at those kind of temps.

You posted the 32 bit driver, is this correct? I got the same driver except the 64 bit version.


----------



## Emmanuel

Ya these are all 32-bit, however I've posted the link to the official drivers, they were released yesterday on Gateway's website, finally got a true sound driver and HDMI audio driver.


----------



## AlaskanGeek

Great thread!

I have the 7811 and love it. But I do want to change out the cpu. What processor does it support and what is the socket?

what do you have in your emmanuel?

thanks!!!

OH, what about the memory, what is the clock speed and can you put 8GB in the laptop?


----------



## AlaskanGeek

Also, what utility do you use to overclock the GPU?

thanks,


----------



## Emmanuel

Hey, use this to overclock:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.02.html

I have an Intel T9600 in, it's great, a good CPU with 6MB of L2 Cache is the way to go! The socket is the same as the old 6860FX but Santa Rosa CPUs aren't compatible with the newer Montevina socket (7811FX).

Newegg has only 3 compatible CPUs:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...e=6869%3A43167


----------



## crazcookye

What did you use to adjust the shader clock?

I have the p-6831fx, and I used Ntune, but don't see a place to adjust shader


----------



## johnksss

ok.... lets shed some light on a few things.

1: the 7811 will in fact run older chips. already done and proven. (x9000/t9300/&so on)
2: you can add a mini pci express bluetooth module (dell 370 mini pci express)
3: if you give this laptop a little more breathing room it should cut down on lockups. (speculation of course)
4 :if you currently have bios version 9c.05 then no raid, but if you get one with 9c.08 then you have raid. and it seems to run better on the heating issue. (speculation of course) hopefully the bios update will be corrected on their site this friday. (speculation of course)
5: even with a x9100 you can not at this time over clock it higher.
6: using cpuz 1.43 and higher will give you the wrong voltage. you will need to find 1.42 to 1.41 for the closer to correct readings.
7: bios recovery is (hold function key first, then start holding esc, then power on system) for safety reasons..set your boot options to boot usb hdd/floppy/key drives first. that way you can blind flash without doing a bios recovery.

just thought i would share some insight over here on behalf of my friend emmanuel.

what up E, i see you went with the 7811. nice choice. im still on the fence, but may just go with a sager np9262.


----------



## AlaskanGeek

Ok, I'm all ears about installing the dell 370 mini pci express in the 7811. Any links you can direct me to or a screenshot of where the card plugs into the mobo?

Did I understand you correctly, there will be a BIOS update to enable RAID???

Sweet!

I was disappointed about no Bluetooth, but if you can add it internally on the mobo, then that makes this laptop complete......with a processor upgrade of course.

Frank


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlaskanGeek*


Ok, I'm all ears about installing the dell 370 mini pci express in the 7811. Any links you can direct me to or a screenshot of where the card plugs into the mobo?

Did I understand you correctly, there will be a BIOS update to enable RAID???

Sweet!

I was disappointed about no Bluetooth, but if you can add it internally on the mobo, then that makes this laptop complete......with a processor upgrade of course.

Frank


http://www.ciao.com/Dell_Wireless_37...pter__15532331
http://www.ciao.com/Dell_Wireless_41...pter__15532338

or a usb prospect.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?Inv...29&zmap=USB06C

edit: and on a nother note... seems a friend of mine was emailed the 9c.08.00 bios for the 7811fx, so this means it should be on their site soon....


----------



## johnksss

ok, the bios has been posted in notebookreview.com and it is working.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=303626


----------



## FacePuncher

I just bought this for work as a desktop replacement (and games for me). I have to wipe it out and put Vista Ultimate on it if i want to connect to the LAN at work though. Any tips? Just reformat the same partition, right? isnt the restore infor on a small partition?


----------



## johnksss

are you joining a domain or just using it on the lan?


----------



## FacePuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
are you joining a domain or just using it on the lan?

oh... probably both....


----------



## Emmanuel

Hey Johnkss, thanks for the info. However can you show me where you saw older Santa Rosa CPUs running in the 7811FX? Also about this BIOS update, I don't really understand how does the BIOS update will allow for RAID because the ICH9 chipset used in this laptop doesn't support RAID itself I think.

And yeah the 7811FX is great, however one problem, no way to get rid of that powermizer problem...







downclocking while on battery.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Hey Johnkss, thanks for the info. However can you show me where you saw older Santa Rosa CPUs running in the 7811FX? Also about this BIOS update, I don't really understand how does the BIOS update will allow for RAID because the ICH9 chipset used in this laptop doesn't support RAID itself I think.

And yeah the 7811FX is great, however one problem, no way to get rid of that powermizer problem...







downclocking while on battery.


we have quite a few pages on the 7811fx in notebookreview on bios and different cpu's used. they even had a few people selling them on ebay with an x9000 chip in them.

and the 7811fx first run model...they messed up and forgot to add the raid to it (9c.05.00). we already had someone in touch with them and if you look at their bios notes, you we'll see this aslo.

as for downclocking...is it inf specific? did you use the desktop version of the inf and edit it or used one of them modded inf's floating around?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FacePuncher* 
oh... probably both....


you can use home edition for that and when you go to access files, just use a valid user account and password from the network.

if joining the domain..then you will need business edition or higher


----------



## FacePuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
you can use home edition for that and when you go to access files, just use a valid user account and password from the network.

if joining the domain..then you will need business edition or higher

yeah, thats why my boss insisted on Ultimate. so all i do is wipe the partitions? is there a seperate one for the recovery?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FacePuncher* 
yeah, thats why my boss insisted on Ultimate. so all i do is wipe the partitions? is there a seperate one for the recovery?

i would do a driver /apps recovery dvd first, then if you still choose to...wipe all partitions and load ultimate.


----------



## Emmanuel

That makes sense, but where can I get the 9c.08 BIOS then?


----------



## johnksss

ftp://MilkaPM:[email protected]/IMV-026W.zip


----------



## identitycrisis

Sorry to sort of interject here, do many of you use this model gateway as a primary rig, used mainly for gaming? Im in a predicament where I think I should get rid of my desktop
e8400, 2x2gb ram, 8800gt for a laptop... do any of you wish you had a desktop, or would go back to one if they had the option?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


Sorry to sort of interject here, do many of you use this model gateway as a primary rig, used mainly for gaming? Im in a predicament where I think I should get rid of my desktop
e8400, 2x2gb ram, 8800gt for a laptop... do any of you wish you had a desktop, or would go back to one if they had the option?



cant really say, but i love my laptops!

4 laptops 
2 servers
2 desktops
1 macbook


----------



## identitycrisis

haha no need for all that. honestly... this all stems from my love of watching tv while gaming. My nice tv is in my living room, and my comp is in my bedroom in my apartment to keep things... looking like an apartment instead of a dorm room. LOL....

So to fix this, i need to get something i can game on in front of the tv.... haha


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


haha no need for all that. honestly... this all stems from my love of watching tv while gaming. My nice tv is in my living room, and my comp is in my bedroom in my apartment to keep things... looking like an apartment instead of a dorm room. LOL....

So to fix this, i need to get something i can game on in front of the tv.... haha


im in the computer field, and each one of them computers has it's role. *LOL*

then the fx line of notebooks is for you. and if your really feeling bold...you can even use your hdmi to output to the big screen hd tv....woooooooooooo, now hows that?

*LOL*


----------



## identitycrisis

haha the laptop in my sig has the HDMI out, GREAT for watching netflix streams n stuff. hehe.. this thing just doesnt have the balls to game decently on, cod4 runs, just at really low settings...

Its funny too, the gateways bare a striking resemblence to the HP I have, are they under the same ownership or something?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


haha the laptop in my sig has the HDMI out, GREAT for watching netflix streams n stuff. hehe.. this thing just doesnt have the balls to game decently on, cod4 runs, just at really low settings...

Its funny too, the gateways bare a striking resemblence to the HP I have, are they under the same ownership or something?



one of my laptops is an hp(dv9740us)...it got sent to the back ground with it's lowly 8600m gs card...lol

nope, they are different.


----------



## identitycrisis

haha even that one is newer than mine!

9207us with a 7600 go









I think i would end up selling my desktop off and buy the gateway but keep this HP, it was a graduation present. If it werent for the crippling graphics card, this laptop would be awesome, I love everything else about it!

But those gateways... seem like they're monsters!


----------



## FacePuncher

mine has hdmi out.. what do i do, sign into netflix and hook it up to my tv?


----------



## identitycrisis

Yeah, you need to go into sound options and change it over to the digital out by default
then it will transfer the audio to your tv as well. It works pretty well, if you have a fast net connection the image quality is pretty damn good


----------



## Emmanuel

Ok I updated the BIOS and it's succesful, only problem is that F2 doesn't get me into the BIOS anymore (I have to go through the boot menu + enter setup"...


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Ok I updated the BIOS and it's succesful, only problem is that F2 doesn't get me into the BIOS anymore (I have to go through the boot menu + enter setup"...


oh yeah?

we have 9c.09.00 and 9c.10.00 as well

*LOL*

side note: what chu got...some superduper memory that the rest of us lowely gateway owners dont have???









*Graphics Card*
nVidia Geforce 9800m GTS G94 730/1900/1650 (C/M/S)


----------



## Emmanuel

Yeah we'll wait for the quad core BIOS, but I'm not sure that I'll run a quad core anytime soon in my laptop, the only thing that it will do is drain my battery faster.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Yeah we'll wait for the quad core BIOS, but I'm not sure that I'll run a quad core anytime soon in my laptop, the only thing that it will do is drain my battery faster.



yes, that is the correct bios, strait from the people who put the first bios on there. we were a bit nosy and downloaded the current bios files they were working on as well...lol

matter of fact...im looking at my shinny new 7811 now.









http://forum.notebookreview.com/atta...5&d=1221945016


----------



## Emmanuel

Ahaha lol at least I'm not experiencing the GPU overclocking problem that I had with the 6860FX. Tell me if you find a way to sort out the powermizer problem!


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Ahaha lol at least I'm not experiencing the GPU overclocking problem that I had with the 6860FX. Tell me if you find a way to sort out the powermizer problem!


will get to that one after i figure out why the tzs0 keep's hitting 98 then throttles down the gpu.... it's keeping me from breaking the 11k barrier


----------



## Emmanuel

Hey, my 3DMark score is 10 258 with the newest 178.13! So you might want to try them out, however you'll have to modify the inf yourself since the one at laptopvideo2go doesn't work, there are two strings for the 9800m GTS, the 62c.1% and 628.1% and don't forget the nv3x mobile ones.


----------



## johnksss




----------



## Emmanuel

Ahaha lol so you kept your X9000 in! Well I'm happy with the T9600, 10W lower TDP, 2.8GHz is nothing to complain about and 1066MHz FSB is cool! So I've purchased a 2nd Seagate Momentus hard drive to set up RAID 0! It better work as you told me with the new BIOS lol! Hopefully or else I'll have to send it back


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Ahaha lol so you kept your X9000 in! Well I'm happy with the T9600, 10W lower TDP, 2.8GHz is nothing to complain about and 1066MHz FSB is cool! So I've purchased a 2nd Seagate Momentus hard drive to set up RAID 0! It better work as you told me with the new BIOS lol! Hopefully or else I'll have to send it back










that image was of another users laptop. i just put mine in last night. been running test all over the place. haven't decided if im going to keep it or not. also got my people on looking for a q9100 or a qx9300 quad.

the x9000 seems to run pretty well in here, but i would still like my extra 266 mhz on fsb & 260 mhz on cpu...lol and as for battery. this chip drops all the way down to 800 mhz. my lg screen still looks better and brighter than this au. but other than that...it's very nice indeed.


----------



## Emmanuel

Well now that I have a native res of 1920*1200, with proper digital vibrance it looks perfect and I don't feel the need of paying another $250 for slightly better screen lol!
However I won't go quad-core on my laptop because I also care about battery lol.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Well now that I have a native res of 1920*1200, with proper digital vibrance it looks perfect and I don't feel the need of paying another $250 for slightly better screen lol!
However I won't go quad-core on my laptop because I also care about battery lol.



i heard that! i wont be switching screens. and my laptop stays plugged into a wall. but on battery...it gets 2.5 plus hours. extreme gaming. 1.35 hours.


----------



## Emmanuel

When you say gaming on battery, does your GPU downclock? Can't prevent mine from downclocking, even by modifying the inf and putting 0s for powermizer lol.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
When you say gaming on battery, does your GPU downclock? Can't prevent mine from downclocking, even by modifying the inf and putting 0s for powermizer lol.


hummm, good question...i was doing it on 32 bit

edit: did you try the 3322 method?


----------



## Emmanuel

I'm on 32-bit and the 3322 method wouldn't affect powermizer while running battery. The thing is that I do not want Powermizer to be off, I just don't want it to slow down my card down to 400/300 even when playing a game on battery. The 8800m GTS was working fine with 177.41 and with the same driver the 9800m GTS does the downclocking thing... It's all in the inf I'm sure but really it makes no sense lol!


----------



## umopp

couple questions since i last visited this thead, can i hookup my xbox 360 hd dvd to the computer to play the hd movies(i read somewhere that the 7811 is a 1080p screen), also, how do i flash my bios to the newer one? ive never had to do it before and yeah i dont wanna mes it up, and last question, if the screen is infact a 1080p or hd screen are there any lap-top blu-ray drives at this time and if so what media player would i use?


----------



## JonFett

I just picked up my P-7811FX!! I can't wait to reimage this sucker w/ Vista x64 Ultimate and get it flying.

One question...Does the Gateway BIOS allow CPU and FSB overclocking, or else how have you managed to overclock your processor?

Thx.


----------



## Emmanuel

Hey, no you can't overclock the processor through the BIOS and never heard of any successful setfsb attempts.


----------



## shiarua

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swifterzor*


You just said the Best Buy warranty salesman pitch word for word. I've heard that SOOOO many times, only at Best Buy. I know you work there, but last time I checked..if you need a replacement years down the road, they give you some piece of crap that "has around the same specs".


Sorry for the rebuttle 2 weeks down the road. That is part of it. You are supposed to receive something with comparable specifications, *BUT* you are alloted the original purchase ammount to use towards whatever you want. In fact, with the way they have changed things starting last month, you can even opt to get a store credit for the original purchase price, and spend it on whatever you want.

Im not a salesman by the way, Im a computer technician. I dont like selling products and services. I like fixing computers. I would have never purchased a service plan before working at Best Buy, to be honest. Now that I've worked there though, I truly believe in buying service plans and replacement plans.

And I'll say again, if 3 years down the road my laptop breaks, and they authorize it for exchange, you can bet your life that Im going to pick out a $1100 laptop (which was the sale price of the laptop when I bought it).


----------



## AlaskanGeek

So is the BIOS offical yet for the 7811fx? or is the one you guys are using a 'mod' BIOS from someone's laptop?

You can put quads in the 7811 now with the 'new' BIOS?

IF so, sweet!!! My lappy is a desktop replacement, so it stays plugged in all the time.

How is the RAID 0 coming along?

Thanks for the info, awesome thread for 7811 users!!!


----------



## umopp

hey so does anyone know if there is a blu-ray drive you can use with the 7811?


----------



## Emmanuel

Ok I've got RAID 0 setup and currently installing everything, works perfectly, now proudly owns a laptop that has a 5.6 base score (CPU) and 5.9 for everything else!


----------



## Emmanuel

Ok everyone, the BIOS update 9c.08.00 affects the graphic card to some extent, I could run stable at 730/950/1750 with the past BIOS but now if I attempt the same overclock, my FPS is extremely unstable and drops to slideshow speed for no reason. For now the best compromise that I found is 700/900/1750, however my 3DMark06 score is now higher attaining 10 285 with a defragmented HDD, still installing all my applications so I'll get back with a verdict soon enough. However RAID really makes a difference lol!


----------



## FacePuncher

i have a somewhat related question. i wiped it out, got all the drivers going, but the orange media buttons dont do anything. how do i reassociate them?


----------



## JonFett

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FacePuncher* 
i have a somewhat related question. i wiped it out, got all the drivers going, but the orange media buttons dont do anything. how do i reassociate them?










Hehe...I had the same problem, but I found this: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=292157


----------



## Emmanuel

So all the 7811FX users, do you experience GPU downclocking when on battery? Also I had to give up overclocking the GPU with the new BIOS, for some reason when overclocked the FPS is extremely unstable and would drop down to 8 during 3DMark06 lol! With the latest drivers anyways performance is great without overclocking. Let me know!


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
So all the 7811FX users, do you experience GPU downclocking when on battery? Also I had to give up overclocking the GPU with the new BIOS, for some reason when overclocked the FPS is extremely unstable and would drop down to 8 during 3DMark06 lol! With the latest drivers anyways performance is great without overclocking. Let me know!


that's because you dont need to go as high... and your tzs0 is what is setting you back. it hits 98c and drops your clocks. they are working on the theories for that now. the high clocks ran at 1280x1024 are very sketchy when trying to run the same clocks at 1920x1200. it is a big jump in power draw. you can probably run 720-725/900-950/1700-1900 without any real problems. or at least i could.

try 720/950/1850


----------



## Emmanuel

The downclocking still makes no sense because my tzs0 and tzs1 stay between 53-65c and as soon as I pull the plug the GPU drops down to low clocks but my temperature remains the same, so it's not related to temperature. So basically you're saying that it's because 1920*1200 draws too much power that it downclocks?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
The downclocking still makes no sense because my tzs0 and tzs1 stay between 53-65c and as soon as I pull the plug the GPU drops down to low clocks but my temperature remains the same, so it's not related to temperature. So basically you're saying that it's because 1920*1200 draws too much power that it downclocks?


then you are on the other path...

thought you we're where we are at now.

probably the easiest way to try to correct that is to reinstall your video driver, but with one exception.. go into the inf file and change all the correct sections we talked about a while back. the powermizer settings. not the 3333 one but all the other ones. ill have to see if i can find that stuff. if you change it there, it should stop the down clocking. have you tried the desktop version of the inf file yet?

edit: lets rephrase that. no downclocking while gaming or in serious action, but once gaming is over, it should drop clocks to help system cool faster.


----------



## Emmanuel

Well yeah that would be the ideal thing, no downclocking while 3D applications are running but downlclocking when idle. The thing is that I am using Desktop infs already and I just added the two 9800m GTS strings and the mobile nv3x ones so I don't understand what causes the downclocking. Would you mind like editing the inf for like the 178.15 and I'll test it and tell you. I've reinstalled drivers so many times already playing around with different infs but to no avail.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Well yeah that would be the ideal thing, no downclocking while 3D applications are running but downlclocking when idle. The thing is that I am using Desktop infs already and I just added the two 9800m GTS strings and the mobile nv3x ones so I don't understand what causes the downclocking. Would you mind like editing the inf for like the 178.15 and I'll test it and tell you. I've reinstalled drivers so many times already playing around with different infs but to no avail.


that edit was for the people looking to dissect it into something it's not. *LOL* people tend to jump on wording these days. not for you pal.









let me look.


----------



## johnksss

1: just download the one from nvidia for the 9800 gt card
2: edit the inf file with your strings. make sure it's under g92
example:
%NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0601.1% = nv_G9x, PCI\\VEN_10DE&DEV_0601
NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0601.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT"

this file has all the powermizer settings disabled already.

do not use nv3x or anything else. it should look like what the example shows for each section of the inf where they respectfully go.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnksss*


1: just download the one from nvidia for the 9800 gt card
2: edit the inf file with your strings. make sure it's under g92
example: 
%NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0601.1% = nv_G9x, PCIVEN_10DE&DEV_0601
NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0601.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT"

this file has all the powermizer settings disabled already.

do not use nv3x or anything else. it should look like what the example shows for each section of the inf where they respectfully go.


Hold on, you're saying that I should have the laptop recognize my card as a 9800m GT? I'm pretty sure that the installer will refuse to install the drivers for the card. So basically I need to install the driver through the Device Manager? Because I only used the G94 9800m GTS strings up until now.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Hold on, you're saying that I should have the laptop recognize my card as a 9800m GT?


 no. it was an example. this is where you put "your" strings at.
%NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0628.1% = mobile_nv_NV3x, PCI\\VEN_10DE&DEV_0628
NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0628.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS"

change the g94 to g92

Quote:



I'm pretty sure that the installer will refuse to install the drivers for the card. So basically I need to install the driver through the Device Manager? Because I only used the G94 9800m GTS strings up until now.


it worked for me if i remember correctly, because i dont use modded inf's anymore. i mod my own from nvidia. since that's where everyone is getting their originals from


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnksss*


no. it was an example. this is where you put "your" strings at.
%NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0628.1% = mobile_nv_NV3x, PCIVEN_10DE&DEV_0628
NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0628.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS"

change the g94 to g92

it worked for me if i remember correctly, because i dont use modded inf's anymore. i mod my own from nvidia. since that's where everyone is getting their originals from


Yep I mod my infs myself too, thanks for the advice I'll try this ASAP!
Nice new laptop btw!


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Yep I mod my infs myself too, thanks for the advice I'll try this ASAP!
Nice new laptop btw!



yes, i know. you and i we're having issues using everyone else's modded inf's there for a spell...lol.

thanks!, it should be in my hands tomorrow. ordered it on wednesday and it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Emmanuel

Sadly it didn't work, still downclocking


----------



## johnksss

did it give you the red boxed window when installing?


----------



## Emmanuel

Yes it did.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Yes it did.

dammn...well i dont know what to say...if i still had mine i would figure it out.. i got so caught up in benchmarking it and all that i dont actually remember for a fact that it did not down clock while on battery...waiting for my other partner with one...gonna have him run through it and see what he comes back with.


----------



## Emmanuel

Alright thanks a lot, keep me posted, anyways I'm not going to be on on long flights anytime soon so I don't game on battery ATM.


----------



## JBN

I haven't read the whole thread but the first post's "not so good" should be changed as Gateway has posted up drivers for the 7811 awhile ago.


----------



## SirNagrom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
When you say gaming on battery, does your GPU downclock? Can't prevent mine from downclocking, even by modifying the inf and putting 0s for powermizer lol.

Ok, I know how to overclock my desktops and have for years. BIOS overclocking is easy. The P-7811FX is my first laptop and I know nada in the world of overclocking them. I have read your entire thread and downloaded the Nvidia system tools. I have also read that you are changing the "inf" file. Please tell me step by step what the hell you are talking about.

So far I have updated the BIOS to the 9C.10.00 and I have ordered a 2nd hard drive for RAID 0 and AS5 for the CPU. I have tweaked the OS and updated all the drivers. I have hardened the OS and removed all the Gateway software CRAP!! I have created backup images of the OS before tweaking and after. I also have the Gateway backup disks sent to me from Gateway. I don't know whats on them and don't really care but had Gateway send them to me.







This laptop is great and for $1200 it can't be touched.

Now I want to overclock this [email protected] and need a guided walk through.

Thanks for any help you send my way.


----------



## JBN

By the modded inf file, here's what they meant:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=265740

You cannot overclock the stock CPU that comes with the 7811. I believe you have to go to the extreme models in order to access the overclock in BIOS.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBN* 
By the modded inf file, here's what they meant:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=265740

You cannot overclock the stock CPU that comes with the 7811. I believe you have to go to the extreme models in order to access the overclock in BIOS.

The overclocking option doesn't appear for extreme CPUs even with the latest BIOS I think, it's not really overclocking properly talking, it's just like one notch up the multiplier.

Anyways, something really weird happened, I clicked on "network" to view networked computers and suddenly it stopped responding, and slowly any applications that were running stopped responding, the OS wouldn't respond at all and every windows were shaded (not responding), the only thing that worked was switching windows, couldn't even get to the task manager. Anyways I had to force it off with the power button, and when I restarted first of all Windows Live Mail had lost all my emails and my accounts (redownloading everything right now), and my system model changed from 7811-FX to CANTIGA_ and CPU-z is no longer able to read the computer model. Nothing affecting performance, but now the name of the motherboard (cantiga) shows up instead of 7811-FX... I'm pretty sure there's no way around that to rename it.


----------



## SirNagrom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBN* 
By the modded inf file, here's what they meant:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=265740

You cannot overclock the stock CPU that comes with the 7811. I believe you have to go to the extreme models in order to access the overclock in BIOS.

Thanks, I have updated the inf file and then installed the drivers. I will run some test to see if I did it right.


----------



## AlaskanGeek

Anyone played Crysis yet on the 7811FX?

I have a 7811, but I have not played this game on it yet.


----------



## Kempatsu

Hello! I'm a new user here and noticed this thread was directed towards the p-7811fx.

I purchased one the day before it came out. I'm loving it so far...I have no issues with it...until recently.

I was recently playing Warcraft and noticed that with settings maxed out...the framerate drops to 34fps. Now...I know what this sucker is packing and it should NOT be this low. It's strange because initially...when I first jacked up the settings..everything was fine. Only within the last 5 days I noticed this happening.

I'm very much computer savvy...But i am searching for an answer to this. Is there an update to the 9800 that I'm not aware of? Mind you, I have not updated anything and felt that I didn't really need to since everything has been working perfectly. Normally I do but..well...I work a full time job and also am self employed. =(

If someone could shed some light onthis, that would be excellent!


----------



## umopp

can anyone give me a list of drivers and whatever else i would needed when i am doing a reformat with the cd that came with the computer? i need to reformat because my internet is messed up and i can't figure out what is wrong with it


----------



## jonatbaylor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 

*P-7811FX Thread*










Official website: http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529668123.php

Drivers available here now: http://support.gateway.com/support/d...sta%20(32-bit)

The P-7811FX is the new generation of the Gateway FX laptops. This laptop is one of the first to adopt Montevina which translates into DDR3 and a newer kind of CPUs including Quad-Cores in the future! I own the P-7811FX and my old P-6860FX is still seating right next to me, here are my impressions.

The very good

Once again Gateway hits hard, you can now get 4GB of 800MHz DDR3 (I didn't try DDR3 1333 yet) and a nice WUXGA LCD for just $100 more, not to mention that Gateway replaced the old 5400RPM scorpio with a nice 200GB 7200RPM Seagate Momentus. The 9800m GTS itself is better than the old 8800m GTS as it bumped the Core and Shaders up to 600MHz and 1500MHz respectively, that overclock could be achieved easily with the 8800m GTS except for the last batch of the 6860FX. Lately, it seems as if the 6860FX had been affected by a batch of bad cards (working but bad for overclockers) since the last 4 6860FX that I tried would blackout when playing games while overclocked with any given drivers (I tried them all from 175.xx to 177.xx), also the 8800m GTS had Powermizer issues with many of the drivers. Also the laptop doesn't come with something as crappy as a T5500, it's actually a mid/high end CPU (P8400) they gave us this time.
*RAID is now supported with the latest BIOS update 9c.08.00*

The not so good

As of today, Gateway doesn't put up any drivers on their website for that laptop, I spent my whole afternoon getting everything to work properly and for your convenience, I made a zip file (link at the end of the thread) with every drivers that Windows Update won't give you! But what's not so good about the laptop is that the 6860FX had a nice 4965AGN wireless card while this one uses a cheap Pro Wireless 5100. Also, I couldn't care less for that but something that might annoy many users is the loss of Bluetooth support, that's right, no more bluetooth unless you find yourself a bluetooth internal/external adapter.

The VERY BAD

The most shocking difference between the 7811FX and 6860FX is that's is missing something, something very important:









No really... what is really annoying for now is that if you go with Montevina, there is no going back, Montevina laptops aren't compatible with Santa Rosa CPUs, they have the same physical specs and will fit but they are incompatible with the chipset due to the package type. So in other words, if you planned on taking your X9000 on the journey with you, well you can kiss it goodbye because it will be useless, same goes for the good old T9300 etc... Of course Gateway didn't leave us this time with such a crappy CPU as they did with the 6860FX so it's not all that bad.

So if you are in the market of a new laptop and was considering the 6860FX, you might want to consider the 7811FX for $100 more. If you already own a 6860FX and you're one of these lucky guys who can overclock their 8800m GTS, then I'm sure there's no point for you to go with the 7811FX except the day the quad-cores come out.

As I said earlier, I attached a driver zip file, extract it so it breaks properly into folders and that everything is uncompressed prior to being executed. I put the 177.41 driver since it's one of the drivers that give best performance, feel free to change it, what will interrest you the most in this anyways are the chipset drivers. Download the zip at the end of the thread.

*3D Mark06 scores*

Something that overweights many cons is the 9800m GTS. It is by far something else than a rebranded 8800m GTS, I was able to achieve pretty decent overclocks, but before we start, here is the stock score for the laptop with a well defragmented HDD:










I was much more lucky with overclocking the 9800m GTS than I was with the 8800m GTS, as I said earlier I must have had all my latest 6860FX from a bad batch because the computer would lockup and blackout during tests, and with ridiculously low overclocks I would get a Device Lost error in 3DMark when starting tests etc...

*So here is the overclock that I will keep 24/7 as long as nothing crashes:*










*And this is the 3DMark score:*










So with these pretty decent overclocks, we gained 842 extra points, now all we need to break the 10k barrier is to get better CPUs when they come out because obviously, my old 3GHz X9000 ran circles around this P8400.

*And now with a T9600:*









As you can see, we gained 900 points when switching from a P8400 to a T9600 and this kind of upgrade is really worth it because I'm sure that the P8400 was a bottleneck for the 9800m GTS, at least when overclocked.

*World in Conflict benchmarking*

Here are the benchmarks for World in Conflict, 1920*1200, every settings maxed out except for Anti Aliasing and Anisotropic Filtering both set at 4x. Here are the results:









Note that 18 average FPS is completly playable because FPS go down to 9 only when you zoom in a nuke, however 14 average FPS is often annoying to play at.

*Afterthoughts*

I do not regret having purchased the 7811FX because even though I lose RAID which was the only thing that I liked about the 6860FX better, I gain many things. First of all, something that I was never able to resolve were BSODs at startup, (IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL and many more), all BSODs were related to memory, but the memory on all the 6860FX that I tried were passing 24H of Memtest without a single error, so there was something wrong with the chipset drivers even though I had the last ones. This problem might not be affecting all 6860FX owners, but it damn affected me. These BSODs never corrupted anything but they were just annoying to see and they delayed boot time. Also, I had upgraded a few 6860FX with WUXGA displays but not mine, those LCDs cost more than $250 and when I saw that for only $100 more, I would get the WUXGA, plus DDR3 and a new graphic card, I dropped my plan of sticking with the 6860FX and upgrading its display. I now have the laptop working as it's supposed to, I managed to get everything working and finding all drivers, cannot be happier. Now regarding the drivers attached, I had to break up the whole thing because I would receive some kind of uploading errror even the zip was under 100MB, the only thing that I didn't include is the 177.41 driver which is among the best drivers, you can get it here, the modded inf required for the driver to install on this GPU is available for download on the same page.

*EDIT*

I just discovered that 750/950/1650 was unstable as the driver crashed (and succesfully recovered) after playing 15 minutes of Crysis, so I dropped the clock down to 730MHz and not only didn't I experience any crash yet, but also my 3DMark score went from 9167 to 9174, you know how unstable overclocks can sometime have a negative effect on your score...

*Unsolved problems*

There is one problem that I cannot solve currently, it's related to sound, the audio works with the normal speakers thanks to the generic HD Audio Vista driver, however plugging in headphones doesn't work, the sound keeps on coming out of the speakers, currently trying to find the official manufacturer's drivers. A little temporal workaround is to set headphones as "default device" in sound options so when you plug in headphones, it auto switches from speakers to headphones, however if you are listening to something on speakers, if you plug in your headphones, the application will continue to provide sound through the speakers until restarted, so it's a little annoying.


Anyone have an idea of where these old BIOS drivers are?

I've got the 9c.17 version and I've lost my built-in mic usage. In fact, ever since the 9c.10 I've had no mic.

I'd rather go back to the 9c.08.00 as that was the last working revision for me.

I don't even know, really, what the new revisions offer bc there is no readme file or anything that tells you what the new releases have done or fixed


----------



## UndertheGun

Why?


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jonatbaylor* 
Anyone have an idea of where these old BIOS drivers are?

I've got the 9c.17 version and I've lost my built-in mic usage. In fact, ever since the 9c.10 I've had no mic.

I'd rather go back to the 9c.08.00 as that was the last working revision for me.

I don't even know, really, what the new revisions offer bc there is no readme file or anything that tells you what the new releases have done or fixed

Hi Jonatbaylor,

The package with bioses to P78 series is here. There are DOS version and Windows installer in the package, the zip containing BIOS versions 9c.05 thru 9c.12.00.
Did you try to reinstall the Camera Assistant Software?

Hope it helps.

Source


----------



## jonatbaylor

oops. should read before posting.

Thanks!!


----------



## jonatbaylor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
Hi Jonatbaylor,

The package with bioses to P78 series is here. There are DOS version and Windows installer in the package, the zip containing BIOS versions 9c.05 thru 9c.12.00.
Did you try to reinstall the Camera Assistant Software?

Hope it helps.

Source


No, I can't say that I have. The camera works fine, so I didn't think anything of it.









Thanks for the tips and the links..hopefully something comes from it


----------



## jonatbaylor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
Hi Jonatbaylor,

The package with bioses to P78 series is here. There are DOS version and Windows installer in the package, the zip containing BIOS versions 9c.05 thru 9c.12.00.
Did you try to reinstall the Camera Assistant Software?

Hope it helps.

Source

Man I can't thank you enough for the bios link. I haven't installed yet but its so incredibly hard to find these files..its absurd


----------

